# Destinations now visible ?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi,

okay, most of you know that I drive for Uber/BLACK/SUV. 

I noticed that the waybill now contains the destinations but only when
the rider inputs the destination.

However, I haven't determined if this is only for trips from the airport ( because the airport
authority requires it on the waybill for airport pickups in San Diego ), or it happens all the time. Or, is it only a priviledge
conferred on UberBlackSUV drivers ? 

Could some of you X'ers check your waybill just after you accept the trip , and see if the destination
is there ? Whether or not the destination is or is not there and the rider inputted the destination, that's the answer I'm looking for.

Thing about the airport, the average wait time for Black/SUV is about 1 1/2 hours, so even though I can check the destination, if I don't accept the trip they send us to the back of the line. On airport zone, only, it's a FIFO system, not a closest car to the trip system as is elsewhere.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

For me it's been every time destination was entered by pax when they order


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I have taken advantage of this when a pickup is more than 10 min away for X, and 15 for XL. I've taken most rides, but have cherry picked a couple


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Can someone educate on this pls... How the hell can you check waybill whilst the app is online???


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

SydX said:


> Can someone educate on this pls... How the hell can you check waybill whilst the app is online???


Click on rt top where it says info - a screen will pop up with name and rating, your guber number then click on waybill.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I have taken advantage of this when a pickup is more than 10 min away for X, and 15 for XL. I've taken most rides, but have cherry picked a couple


Really, since when? That's great! I'll be sure to check.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Ohhhhh... That seems rite... I didnt think theres a waybill option when u click "i", but ur saying click on name first... Thanx ill try this tomoro.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> Can someone educate on this pls... How the hell can you check waybill whilst the app is online???


Another good tip if you are using a Uber phone and you have a International rider with OS ph no is to hold your finger on the phone number. It will try and make a call but because a Uber phone is data only the call will end.

Then go to recent calls, it will be up top, then hit "i" at the far right then scroll down to "send message" hit that and send an sms the usual way.

Its sounds like a lot of work to save 75cents for an sms to an OS phone number, but they add up and in this game UBER is nickel & diming us every chance they get.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

NOW. If Uber would put this on the PING screen....instead of having to click & scroll and having to read microprint.....it would make everything go MUCH MUCH smoother!


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm in LA. Yes it does appear now for X.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Another good tip if you are using a Uber phone and you have a International rider with OS ph no is to hold your finger on the phone number. It will try and make a call but because a Uber phone is data only the call will end.
> 
> Then go to recent calls, it will be up top, then hit "i" at the far right then scroll down to "send message" hit that and send an sms the usual way.
> 
> Its sounds like a lot of work to save 75cents for an sms to an OS phone number, but they add up and in this game UBER is nickel & diming us every chance they get.


Nah i use my own phones n im on android... Man do i hate OS riders, not being able to contact them coz i dun have int. calls on my mobile plan lol. But i hardly ring or msg anymore... I arrive n time: 5:01 im outta there no ifs no buts ... Except if they call me lol


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Does this now mean we can cherry pick all rides???


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

No need to reply thanx... Ive found the answer lol


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Showa50 said:


> I'm in LA. Yes it does appear now for X.


So grateful!!!!
I wonder why they started doing this? They may have been challenged. Can't agree if you don't know the destination sounds like they are trying to avoid litigation. Seems employees would have to agree but IC's may need to have the data in order to be completely independent. Why else would they change this very important piece of info. Pax could have complained as I will call pax and cancel upon learning their destination if it is not agreeable to me.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

This is a game changer... So many times u get trips that literally screw ur run/luck or set ur day up to be a disaster lol


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Choochie said:


> So grateful!!!!
> I wonder why they started doing this? They may have been challenged. Can't agree if you don't know the destination sounds like they are trying to avoid litigation. Seems employees would have to agree but IC's may need to have the data in order to be completely independent. Why else would they change this very important piece of info. Pax could have complained as I will call pax and cancel upon learning their destination if it is not agreeable to me.


Most likely a legal and insurance thing. Taking away information is not wise on thier part, especially if its provide up front. Waybill is always supposed to be filled out completely, whether its a ride or a package.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> Does this now mean we can cherry pick all rides???


You'll have a lot of cancels, if you do, and they might deactivate you if you do too much of it. Not sure, but it's always a possibility.
and, it's only when rider inputs destination.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> On (SAN) airport zone, only, it's a FIFO system, not a closest car to the trip system as is elsewhere.


I sure wish that Uber implemented FIFO at all airports; ATX still is "closest" which is causing a bloody mess with 10+ cars parking illegally on the side of the road as you enter the airport and parking 3 deep at the Shell station. *I don't wait at the airport for rides, but I hate seeing all the knuckleheads jamming up the entrance to ABIA.

And I'll keep my open if destination pops up for Select in Austin ... that would be a nice update to the app


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

It might be a bug or an experiment. It's been discussed here before and OPs were asked to take the post down to minimize the chance of someone from tech company reading it.

It is a game changer and the reason I do more trips for U than for competitors lately. At the same time my cancelations are trough the roof, so riders are probably less happy with system.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Still have to call and cancel when destination not entered.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Scenicruiser said:


> For me it's been every time destination was entered by pax when they order


It never used to be there regardless of if they input in application. Their work and home can be saved in application, so no effort on their part -just a few clicks. However, it never showed, so I was resigned to the fact that it will not be there and stopped checking. Not having it visible forced some, including myself, to call and if destination doesn't work the pax will have to cancel. I mostly want to know if I have to drive 60 miles home from airport and they send me 20 more miles in the opposite direction. Other times I may have appts. in my real job later, whereby I can't commit to lengthy trips. Very helpful - I will check today.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

SydX said:


> Does this now mean we can cherry pick all rides???


I'd prefer to banana pick them.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

If I'm going home, and they are going the other way, this information is invaluable.

And I may not cancel you based on destination, but it will dictate how much much hassle I deal with to pick you up.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Now since the destination appears, what is the format. Is it just a street address or does it include the city as well or is it mapped out like the ping circle?


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Just the other day... Just dont believe some stupid people... I wanted to finish my shift & do one more, i get a ping but its from an OS rider so i couldnt bloody call... Get there & ask nicely & explain... Cut the story short... He replies why would it matter if its short or long trip... So i replied im able to do SHORT trip coz i dun want a long trip coz im fatigued its a safety issue, then i explained this is a rideshare service not a taxi service so i reserve the right to accept or refuse the trip... Hes annoyed & gets defensive & remarks well im the customer im refusing u... I said no worries much appreciated n drive off lol.... I didnt cancel thinking he will.... Heading home 10 mins later still no cancel...im like wtf what a ******, didnt care so left it, basically 2 hrs later the ****** cancels... I got cancel fee + garantees for those 2 hrs lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Choochie said:


> So grateful!!!!
> I wonder why they started doing this? They may have been challenged. Can't agree if you don't know the destination sounds like they are trying to avoid litigation. Seems employees would have to agree but IC's may need to have the data in order to be completely independent. Why else would they change this very important piece of info. Pax could have complained as I will call pax and cancel upon learning their destination if it is not agreeable to me.


I haven't checked this all out yet. But even in the Black fleet, UBER transactions are not quite legal. A driver not having the destination is one reason why they don't comply with the Transport Act.


----------



## Kia21 (Apr 14, 2015)

SydX said:


> Just the other day... Just dont believe some stupid people... I wanted to finish my shift & do one more, i get a ping but its from an OS rider so i couldnt bloody call... Get there & ask nicely & explain... Cut the story short... He replies why would it matter if its short or long trip... So i replied im able to do SHORT trip coz i dun want a long trip coz im fatigued its a safety issue, then i explained this is a rideshare service not a taxi service so i reserve the right to accept or refuse the trip... Hes annoyed & gets defensive & remarks well im the customer im refusing u... I said no worries much appreciated n drive off lol.... I didnt cancel thinking he will.... Heading home 10 mins later still no cancel...im like wtf what a ******, didnt care so left it, basically 2 hrs later the ****** cancels... I got cancel fee + garantees for those 2 hrs lol


He help u out


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh it sure is there and helped me tonight. Love, love, love! 
Thank you Oscar!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Kia21 said:


> He help u out


I didnt even have to do anything lol.. oh wait drive home lol


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

It works alrite but ive checked my trip history n theres a whole heap of cancellations lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dont cancel if you dont want to drive PAX to their set destination. Accept ping, check way bill, set phone to mute so you dont hear them calling you, park the car and take a nap. Let PAX cancel.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Hahaha another nice tactic... but guys were saying if u cancel fast enough it wont count against cancellation rate


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Btw its only if they input the destination beforehand.... today halfway through shift get ping, tried to check waybill but nuffin... got there thinking n hoping its short ride around downtown so I can get back to back rides... he wanted to go west not far from where I live about 40mins out. 
I got screwed lol... then he dares ask "do u think u will get ride back.... grrrrrrrrrr nah I wont but its ok ill take half day off lol


----------



## simcity (Jul 14, 2014)

ssshshshsh Uber may hide the destination address again, if we continue to talk about it. Let's be silence.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Choochie said:


> Oh it sure is there and helped me tonight. Love, love, love!
> Thank you Oscar!


What about me? Don't I "The Jeecheroo" get some loving too?


----------



## SeattleUber (Aug 30, 2014)

simcity said:


> ssshshshsh Uber may hide the destination address again, if we continue to talk about it. Let's be silence.


Yep...think they adjusted it today. 10 rides no destination on any waybill?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Prolly cuz you're a Seahag Fan lol


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

They removed for me too. Looks like it was just a bug and Uber fixed it


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Are you guys serious? If this is true, everyone needs to email Uber Support and let them know that the app is malfunctioning! They've got to STOP messing with us. I've been telling my PAX for months that we don't know their destination until we click 'Begin Trip'. Now, this last week or so....that hasn't been true. Now again....it's more of a hassle to have to call and/or text each pax to find out their destination. It was working GREAT with knowing the destination ahead of time! I'm sure the PAX were happier and so were WE!
So....I sure hope this isn't true. If it is....I've determined that UBER is SADISTIC.


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

Already sent them an email, I wonder what the canned response will be. Or of I will be deactivated


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Ever tried responding with ur own canned response back to them??? Lol
I have its quite fun


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Try something in the lines of.....
Hi, youve reached "name" partner response team... thanks for reaching out... but currently partners out driving for uber & are facing tough situations to which uber knows but doesnt rectify, until rectification please use our rating system & not worry so much about us quitting driving, deactivating uber, sueing uber, giving uber bad press or publicity as ur partners just know we have ubers back...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I haven't checked this all out yet. But even in the Black fleet, UBER transactions are not quite legal. A driver not having the destination is one reason why they don't comply with the Transport Act.


It's really a moot point. The only one checking waybills in San Diego are airport police when a driver picks up at the airport, and that's not very often ( every now and then they get an order from above to check driver waybills ) , and they've checked mine a couple of times, asked me about the destination, said the rider didn't input it, and just waived me on and it's right in the law saying it's supposed to be there. Who else checks waybills? Not the the regular police, they could care less, they dont even know about livery, only taxis they know something about.

A law without teeth isn't much to worry about, in my opinion.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

What is bout teeth that have laws??


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

It's not even about whether it's law or not. To me its just fairness, as independent contractors we should have the right to know what the task is before we accept said task, I don't know any other industry where as a contractor they don't know what their duties are.


----------



## uberRealtorTemecula (Apr 14, 2015)

I was just posting this question, but now I will just post it here....I see post after post about accepting/not accepting trips based on where PAX are going...I was under the assumption we do not find out until we get to the PAX and hit Begin Trip....am I mislead here?? Thank you so much for any insight!!  The waybill only showed destination AFTER the trip last week, has this changed?!?!?


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

teamkart said:


> It's not even about whether it's law or not. To me its just fairness, as independent contractors we should have the right to know what the task is before we accept said task, I don't know any other industry where as a contractor they don't know what their duties are.


They are called businesses with Employees  Yes, fully understand your point re contractors knowing they're duties. Very relevant point, thanks.

Edit: In fact, it is a very very good point re difference between business with employees vs App farming out Independent Contractor work. Knowing the destination for TNC work is one of many defining points which determines Employee vs Independent Contractor.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

uberRealtorTemecula said:


> I was just posting this question, but now I will just post it here....I see post after post about accepting/not accepting trips based on where PAX are going...I was under the assumption we do not find out until we get to the PAX and hit Begin Trip....am I mislead here?? Thank you so much for any insight!!  The waybill only showed destination AFTER the trip last week, has this changed?!?!?


Hi,
it might be a glitch, or that they provide the destination to TCP ( uberBlack/SUV since TCP waybills require it ). In CA, a "TCP" is the livery license ( limo/charter vehicle license ). This was the whole point of this thread, to find out if it was something tney are only providing to TCP (black/suv) drivers, or everyone.

How's the real estate biz, I've been thinking about getting a real estate license --- bad idea?


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

"Thanks for reaching out! Xxxxx here.

Sorry for the trouble. For passenger privacy, the passenger's ending destination does not show until the passenger has been picked up. I do apologize if the addresses appeared due to a technical error, but they should not appear until after the passenger has been picked up.

Best,

Xxxxx"

Lololololololol passenger privacy was the best they can come up with. How is knowing something we're going to find out anyway infringing on pax privacy? They really are dumber than I thought.

I think I might just stick to my real job.


----------



## Ub1 (Mar 13, 2015)

The waybill seems to have changed again. Now the rider's destination says DESTINATION: "As directed".
The destination address was a real good thing because it gave me time to think about my route before the rider got into the car. Unfortunately there are side effects from knowing this information such as cancelling the trip if the destination is too short. Uber must have realized it and removed the destination once again.


----------



## igor l (Apr 7, 2015)

london's here. It was like this for the last week or two i think , when i was going to the customer i could check waybill and put all postcode into satnav(live traffic etc) but i was always checking postcodes when i arrive. I've had update today and no longer visible postcodes ;< only as directed


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

teamkart said:


> "Thanks for reaching out! Xxxxx here.
> 
> Sorry for the trouble. For passenger privacy, the passenger's ending destination does not show until the passenger has been picked up. I do apologize if the addresses appeared due to a technical error, but they should not appear until after the passenger has been picked up.
> 
> ...


And knowing the Pick Up Location is classified as....???


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

I would much rather them come out and say that they don't want us to know the destination so we don't cherry pick rides then something as stupid as rider privacy.

Then again they pay these uber CSRs for volume and not substance.


----------



## Uber Cancel (May 1, 2015)

Independent contractors.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

teamkart said:


> I would much rather them come out and say that they don't want us to know the destination so we don't cherry pick rides then something as stupid as rider privacy.
> 
> Then again they pay these uber CSRs for volume and not substance.


Uber just wants us to be just like the driverless cars they are trying to implement. If they ever achieve it, I'll bet they will quickly regret it. If people think Taxis are dirty and smelly now...what are the driverless cars gonna be like after a few months of use?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

WOAH I was picking up some people the other day, and checked the waybill after I heard a little hint about seeing the destination. It was right on there.

*Has it changed back?*

I feel like I have to update the uber app every two days, so they may have removed this excellent option. I hope it's still there, so I can have a little freedom of choice. This is especially so because surge seems to happen a lot less nowadays.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> WOAH I was picking up some people the other day, and checked the waybill after I heard a little hint about seeing the destination. It was right on there.
> 
> *Has it changed back?*
> 
> I feel like I have to update the uber app every two days, so they may have removed this excellent option. I hope it's still there, so I can have a little freedom of choice. This is especially so because surge seems to happen a lot less nowadays.


The info was removed as of today in WayBill.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> You'll have a lot of cancels, if you do, and they might deactivate you if you do too much of it. Not sure, but it's always a possibility.
> and, it's only when rider inputs destination.


Personally, I just like knowing where I'm going before I get to the pickup.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Personally, I just like knowing where I'm going before I get to the pickup.


If I just have to know, I will call. I will see if it changed today.


----------



## sm001 (May 25, 2015)

SCdave said:


> And knowing the Pick Up Location is classified as....???


#Uberivacy


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Personally, I just like knowing where I'm going before I get to the pickup.


Or at least show us the destination at pickup point, before the ride starts. That way I can plan my route there.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Or at least show us the destination at pickup point, before the ride starts. That way I can plan my route there.


Exactly!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

# of pax would be nice to know ahead of time, too. That way I could stage my car accordingly.


----------



## Yarddude11 (May 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Personally, I just like knowing where I'm going before I get to the pickup.


Uber = verb. " to be Uber-ed"


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd like to see all these things but the courts will probably shut us down come next week (Toronto, Canada) so it's all moot.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> No need to reply thanx... Ive found the answer lol


I've tried over 2 days. And it seems this isn't available on the Black fleet.

Even when rider destination have been entered, when you go to the waybill it's always "as directed"


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Just got this email from Uber. Is this the reason Destination was temporarily turned on?

DESIGNED FOR YOU

Recently, we've been working together with the Deaf community to create app improvements for our deaf and hard-of-hearing partners. Today, we're excited to introduce these new optional features, which improve both the way the app works for you and the way you'll interact with your riders.

*Flashing Trip Requests* 
The Uber Partner app can now signal new trip requests with a flashing light in addition to the audio notification.









Turn on flashing trip requests in the Uber Partner app:

Open the app's Settings
Check the box next to "Use flash for requests"
 *Communication Options*
You can also turn on a setting that changes the way communication works with your riders. This feature will: 

turn off calling so riders will text you if they need to provide special instructions for pickup
add an additional prompt for riders to enter their destination
automatically let riders know you're deaf or hard of hearing before they get in your car
 








Turn on these features from your partner dashboard: 

Sign into your Uber account and go to the Profile tab
Choose "I'm deaf or hard of hearing" under Accessibility
Save this setting
 These new features are available today in Washington, D.C., Chicago, Los Angeles, and San Francisco, and will be coming to more cities soon. If you have deaf or hard-of-hearing friends, consider referring them to drive with Uber. Add them through the Uber Partner app or your dashboard and get a cash incentive when they start driving.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I call this new option; "Now I don't have to talk to PAX".


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

I can see many "deaf" drivers using this new feature.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Well, I am hearing impaired (for real). That being said, I can hear just fine when wearing my hearing aid. So I wonder if I turn that option on, will I have a bunch of cancellations?


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Good Lord, No offense but deaf drivers?? Are blind drivers on the horizon?? 

What are these Buffoons going to do next??


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

No offense....that's a good one. Back to sensitivity training for you. You do realize that being deaf is does not limit people from doing the job.


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Good Lord, No offense but deaf drivers?? Are blind drivers on the horizon??
> 
> What are these Buffoons going to do next??


Listen you ignorant


Teksaz said:


> Good Lord, No offense but deaf drivers?? Are blind drivers on the horizon??
> 
> What are these Buffoons going to do next??


Listen you ignorant jack.....I am hard of hearing and almost deaf on one ear and I have driven buses, trucks, limos, and cars professionally for 30 years with no accidents and no issue.

I have an Uber rating of 4.87 over 5500 rides on the Uber platform driving an SUV.

WE, don't get complacent and are always scanning the road and know what's going on around us.

Get over yourself.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Good Lord, No offense but deaf drivers?? Are blind drivers on the horizon??
> 
> What are these Buffoons going to do next??


Deaf people can drive just fine! Jesus Christ. Did you miss the post where someone wanted to drive on Methadone?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Listen you ignorant
> 
> Listen you ignorant jack.....I am hard of hearing and almost deaf on one ear and I have driven buses, trucks, limos, and cars professionally for 30 years with no accidents and no issue.
> 
> ...


Seriously, why do you need to be hearing to drive? Makes no sense.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

GooberX said:


> Listen you ignorant
> 
> Listen you ignorant jack.....I am hard of hearing and almost deaf on one ear and I have driven buses, trucks, limos, and cars professionally for 30 years with no accidents and no issue.
> 
> ...


Until I took ASL 1 & 2, I didn't know much about Deaf people or Deaf culture. ASL was one of my absolute favorite classes ever, and I think it's because of the amazing Deaf people I met. So much fun.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I totally see all ESL drivers switching to Deaf Mode.
I'll do it myself too to avoid small talk. Just gotta find the way to explain the music playing. Don't like total silence.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Damn, calm down Goober, you're not deaf. Deaf and hard of hearing are two very different things. My first thought was communication with pax and emergency vehicles with being deaf. Being hard of hearing means you can still hear something. 

I'm hard of hearing as well but not to the point I need an aid. I just say huh a lot. lol 

As far as sign language goes, I'm willing to bet 99% of your pax have no clue. They think sign language is the middle finger. 

No need to freak out on me boys and girls. Take a deep breath and relax.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

If the destination would have remained, thousands of Uber drivers would have instantly classified themselves as deaf.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Damn, calm down Goober, you're not deaf. Deaf and hard of hearing are two very different things. My first thought was communication with pax and emergency vehicles with being deaf. Being hard of hearing means you can still hear something.
> 
> I'm hard of hearing as well but not to the point I need an aid. I just say huh a lot. lol
> 
> ...


Deaf people don't need an aid! A translator in certain circumstances, sure. I don't think it's much different than someone who speaks English as a 2nd language.

As far as emergency vehicles go, they have flashing lights. And did you know you can feel sound? If a siren was close enough and you somehow missed all of the visual clues (other cars pulling over, flashing lights in your mirror), you would feel the vibrations of sound that loud.


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


Normally, I would say I agree, but uber has brought this on itself with rate cuts and shitty treatment.

I take minimum fare rides all day long on uber black. I still like to know where I'm going and where I'll end up.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


Fair playing field = You get what you pay for.

If you want good service, i.e. drivers not cancelling on you because your ride is going to be a money-losing proposition (distance to pick up point longer than the distance of the ride) ? Then pay for it !! Use Uber Plus or Uber Black.

On the other side, if you want to pay peanuts for your ride by using UberX, then you have to accept the consequences of poor service, like driver cancellations. It is simple economics, as Ayn Rand would agree.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Until I took ASL 1 & 2, I didn't know much about Deaf people or Deaf culture. ASL was one of my absolute favorite classes ever, and I think it's because of the amazing Deaf people I met. So much fun.


What did you say? Can't hear you. Why get so uptight about that? 
They are now teaching ASL in schools as part of the language program, just read it today.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> What did you say? Can't hear you. Why get so uptight about that?
> They are now teaching ASL in schools as part of the language program, just read it today.


We did baby sign language with my kid. People constantly compliment her language skills/speaking ability. I like to think the effort we put in contributes to that, but who knows. That's what studies were suggesting, though. Sign language = communication = early language development


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I really fell in love with deaf people during my ASL classes. I just had so many things going on in life that I didn't continue learning/conversing in ASL. You'd be surprised by how much we communicate nonverbally.

One of my favorite books, "I Wonder As I Wander" by Langston Hughes, covers this. He traveled through Russia and actually made friends with people with whom he couldn't communicate verbally.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


Look pal you know nothing about what you are saying. There are a multitude of reasons drivers cancel, not the least of which are low rider scores. Some people have work, appointments, have to go home and cook, feed the pets, go to sleep, see a doctor, plant vegetables, whatever at a certain time that would limit how far they go. What makes you think we want a long ride. Did it occur to you that we may be looking for a short ride? What are you doing on here anyway spouting off at the mouth as you don't even drive for uber? Really?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> We did baby sign language with my kid. People constantly compliment her language skills/speaking ability. I like to think the effort we put in contributes to that, but who knows. That's what studies were suggesting, though. Sign language = communication = early language development


I'd love to learn sign.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Choochie said:


> I'd love to learn sign.


There's a big deaf community here with a huge teaching school,etc.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Choochie said:


> I'd love to learn sign.


You should! I would absolutely encourage it. I've found Deaf people to be very warm and open. They never made me feel stupid for mistakes, and we always had a good laugh. If there's a large community near you, there are probably lots of events and resources. Maybe check out communities in schools or something like that.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You should! I would absolutely encourage it. I've found Deaf people to be very warm and open. They never made me feel stupid for mistakes, and we always had a good laugh. If there's a large community near you, there are probably lots of events and resources. Maybe check out communities in schools or something like that.


Finding time off to do anything is a challenge, unfortunately my list is quite big so fat chance.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


I'm beyond words. I refrain from calling people out who, I believe, have good intentions, and are just expressing their opinions. That's why it's called a "forum". But this one is beyond my comprehension.

As my alter ego, Optimus Uber, would say after reading this...naw, can't and won't go there...but I'm thinking it...sigh


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


The cliche "call a spade a spade" has nothing to do with playing cards.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> The cliche "call a spade a spade" has nothing to do with playing cards.


Tell me more!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> Sorry, lets call a spade a spade, not the queen of hearts. You guys are cherry picking for longer rides and more money, END OF STORY!!! When you do this you are screwing with the pax and other drivers who are playing by the rules. You should NOT be calling/texting the driver because you want more money. You should call upon arrival if they don't show right away. Now, i'm not a fool or a noob, and when reg pax tell me of all the cancellations from you selfish drivers, they start reporting you. If all the drivers start cherry picking, the cancellations will go through the roof. Why should another driver have a night of all short trips just because you cheated? Do you job, accept the ping, get to the pickup spot and then call the pax after a few minutes. No, I don't work for uber, but feel the playing field should be fair.


I dont want longer rides to the **** town of nowhere, then drive back in to the city for 40min on my time and dime. I would rather do back to back none-stop $10 rides with no surge and i would make way more money in the long run this way.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've tried over 2 days. And it seems this isn't available on the Black fleet.
> 
> Even when rider destination have been entered, when you go to the waybill it's always "as directed"


Not true here in San Diego, if rider inputs, it's there. Kinda nice.


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Have u since needed to update the app?? I had today n destinations are not on waybill even if rider inputted beforehand


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Anyone else notice the meet deaf local singles ads because of all this deaf talk no pun intended


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SydX said:


> Have u since needed to update the app?? I had today n destinations are not on waybill even if rider inputted beforehand


I think Ozstralia missed out


----------



## Robzillaa (Apr 3, 2015)

I love how you guys mention all the reasons a driver cancel. But when you talk to the pax who take Uber all the time, the all say they get cancelled after telling driver they are going on a short trip, NOT a long one. And what part of the fact we are not supposed to be calling the pax did you people miss out on? I see, you break the rules when it benefits you and hurts other drivers. Sorry, but where does it say we give shitty service for Uber X because they are paying less. Now, I don't open doors or serve fresh baked cookies, but I don't cancel, I have fun each night and my passengers enjoy each ride. Working late nights and some days I don't have a perfect rating but that comes with the drunken territory. I love how some of you are afraid of picking up on Main St, HB. Good, more great rides for other drivers. Try having a good attitude and you will see it rubs off. Some of you here act like you have a chip on your shoulders and bomb strapped to your backpack. This is not us vs. them.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Anyone else notice the meet deaf local singles ads because of all this deaf talk no pun intended


It isn't a bad idea for guys. You won't have to listen to someone screaming and *****ing with their mouth. I Wonder if deaf guys have the same issues as us when their deaf girlfriend won't put her hands down and keeps following him around and spinning his torso towards her as he tries to walk away?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Robzillaa said:


> I love how you guys mention all the reasons a driver cancel. But when you talk to the pax who take Uber all the time, the all say they get cancelled after telling driver they are going on a short trip, NOT a long one. And what part of the fact we are not supposed to be calling the pax did you people miss out on? I see, you break the rules when it benefits you and hurts other drivers. Sorry, but where does it say we give shitty service for Uber X because they are paying less. Now, I don't open doors or serve fresh baked cookies, but I don't cancel, I have fun each night and my passengers enjoy each ride. Working late nights and some days I don't have a perfect rating but that comes with the drunken territory. I love how some of you are afraid of picking up on Main St, HB. Good, more great rides for other drivers. Try having a good attitude and you will see it rubs off. Some of you here act like you have a chip on your shoulders and bomb strapped to your backpack. This is not us vs. them.


Sorry dude but we are making $2.40 on a min fare. I am in an area where I might have to drive 3 miles to pick someone up that keeps me in that same area (residential) for a while if it is a min fare. It is a waste of our time, car and money! You are in Lake Forest so I know you have to go up towards and past the tollroad in the upper part of your city. If you are down near the lakes, that is a 4 mile ride minimum and then they want to go to the movies a mile away. How is that working out for you? As for Main Street, H.B., that is because the cops have become assholes. You also going to complain about us not liking Chapman University and dealing with the "Brahs" and their loud music going a mile down the road? I am not doing this as charity even when it feels good to get the drunks home safely. Uber rates for min fare is so low that they are at fault. If these pax would tip us knowing we just wasted a ton of time and money getting to them, it wouldn't be a problem. When I am doing my first ride, I am probably sitting on my couch or doing work around the house. I want to know if this ride is going to take me far from my home/family so I can prepare to be gone a long time or is this ride staying local and I can get back home and finish up what I was doing. I signed up as rideshare and it is far from it how it is set up. The drivers are being smart and won't take a losing trip if we can help it. Break the rules? We are talking Uber here and they are breaking rules left and ride and not being a good partner. For those that still drive and *****, we have to make it work for ourselves or we lose money and then our attitude sucks. That isn't good for the driver or the PAX. I want to enjoy the job but many times it is a drag. Best thing for a cure is making actual money doing a ride. Cancel on!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> I love how you guys mention all the reasons a driver cancel. But when you talk to the pax who take Uber all the time, the all say they get cancelled after telling driver they are going on a short trip, NOT a long one. And what part of the fact we are not supposed to be calling the pax did you people miss out on? I see, you break the rules when it benefits you and hurts other drivers. Sorry, but where does it say we give shitty service for Uber X because they are paying less. Now, I don't open doors or serve fresh baked cookies, but I don't cancel, I have fun each night and my passengers enjoy each ride. Working late nights and some days I don't have a perfect rating but that comes with the drunken territory. I love how some of you are afraid of picking up on Main St, HB. Good, more great rides for other drivers. Try having a good attitude and you will see it rubs off. Some of you here act like you have a chip on your shoulders and bomb strapped to your backpack. This is not us vs. them.


I have taken many folks whose first question is if I'm willing to take them home to the suburbs because other drivers have told them they wouldn't. This is I think often because of guarantees in place. If you need 8 trips in 3 hours to get $44 per hour (yes that's been a guarantee here) you do not want a long trip unless it's a big surge and will put you past the guarantee.

Of course when there is no guarantee its also an issue of dead miles. If it's 1:30 am and someone wants to go 15 miles at no surge you will miss the bar rush and guaranteed surge. Unless you're unlucky you are almost certain to get a couple close runs making the same amount for less mileage and if you're lucky you could make a LOT more. Plus unless that long cheap trip was heading to your house you're still in the area to catch stragglers. If you do end up in BFE you woukd have made bank hopefully doing it. (At 2:15 am I don't take anything less than a 3.0).


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Robzillaa said:


> I love how you guys mention all the reasons a driver cancel. But when you talk to the pax who take Uber all the time, the all say they get cancelled after telling driver they are going on a short trip, NOT a long one. And what part of the fact we are not supposed to be calling the pax did you people miss out on? I see, you break the rules when it benefits you and hurts other drivers. Sorry, but where does it say we give shitty service for Uber X because they are paying less. Now, I don't open doors or serve fresh baked cookies, but I don't cancel, I have fun each night and my passengers enjoy each ride. Working late nights and some days I don't have a perfect rating but that comes with the drunken territory. I love how some of you are afraid of picking up on Main St, HB. Good, more great rides for other drivers. Try having a good attitude and you will see it rubs off. Some of you here act like you have a chip on your shoulders and bomb strapped to your backpack. This is not us vs. them.


Need this Driver at the Employee vs Independent Contractor court hearings. Case closed, Drivers are....


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

OCBob said:


> Sorry dude but we are making $2.40 on a min fare....Best thing for a cure is making actual money doing a ride. Cancel on!


Awesome! I think you just made the most salient point right there!


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have taken many folks whose first question is if I'm willing to take them home to the suburbs because other drivers have told them they wouldn't. This is I think often because of guarantees in place. If you need 8 trips in 3 hours to get $44 per hour (yes that's been a guarantee here) you do not want a long trip unless it's a big surge and will put you past the guarantee.
> 
> Of course when there is no guarantee its also an issue of dead miles. If it's 1:30 am and someone wants to go 15 miles at no surge you will miss the bar rush and guaranteed surge. Unless you're unlucky you are almost certain to get a couple close runs making the same amount for less mileage and if you're lucky you could make a LOT more. Plus unless that long cheap trip was heading to your house you're still in the area to catch stragglers. If you do end up in BFE you woukd have made bank hopefully doing it. (At 2:15 am I don't take anything less than a 3.0).


I work Saturdays for one reason....SURGE! If it isn't surging in the coastal areas where I always end up? I turn off the app until it does. There is no way in hell that I am taking a $1.10 fare that might get me to some non boozing town while it might be surging in Newport within 15 minutes.


----------



## teamkart (Jan 5, 2015)

Uber prides itself on calling itself ridesharing. The key part of that word is sharing, as in we share a ride, not ride giving. If you want to impose rules on is, fine, but don't call yourself a technology company, because you are not.

I have cancelled long rides before, if I have somewhere to be (work, doctors appointment, hockey practice) I'm only going to pick someone up who is going my way because I am sharing a ride, you know ridesharing. If you're not going my way I politely ask the pax to share a ride with someone else


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Had a girl once directed me to do as she says (drop her off illegally because she sees taxis do it all the time)... I explained ur not in a taxi... She complains that Uber is a taxi service... I try explaining again, this is Ridesharing not a taxi service... She complains again & insists shes in a taxi... Dropped & kicked her off & said this is what RIDESHARING is... Now u can catch ur freakin TAXI!!!


----------



## Driver1 (May 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> You'll have a lot of cancels, if you do, and they might deactivate you if you do too much of it. Not sure, but it's always a possibility.
> and, it's only when rider inputs destination.


 riders cannot rate drivers if canceled therefore it will not affect your rating.


----------

